# Η φωνή των αετών...



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2010)

λέγεται... πώς; 

Θυμίζω ότι ο *κρωγμός* είναι ήχος αντιπαθητικός:
ΛΚΝ: *κρωγμός ο* [kroγmós] Ο17 : (λόγ.) η άγρια και αποκρουστική φωνή του κόρακα, και γενικά φωνή πουλιού που μοιάζει με αυτή του κόρακα· κράξιμο¹. || (επέκτ.) για κραυγές ανθρώπων βραχνές, άγριες, επιθετικές και αντιπαθητικές.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. _κρωγμός] _​Κάπου στη _Φόνισσα_, ο Αλέξανδρος Παπαδιαμάντης δίνει την επόμενη λύση:

...και άνω της κεφαλής της ήκουε την *κλαγγήν* των αετών και τους κρωγμούς του ιέρακος.​
Όμως *κλαγγή* είναι ένας γενικευμένος θόρυβος, πολεμικός, αντάξιος των βασιλιάδων των αιθέρων· δεν είναι η φωνή τους:

*κλαγγή η* [klangí] Ο29 : ήχος που ακούγεται, όταν συγκρούονται σιδερένια όπλα, κυρίως ξίφη. || _Aκούγεται η ~ των όπλων_, γίνεται σύρραξη.
[λόγ. < αρχ. _κλαγγή_] ​
Λοιπόν, τι κάνουν οι αετοί; Κρώζουν αντιπαθητικά κι αυτοί; ​


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το *ρέκασμα* είναι μια λέξη που η σημασία της διευρύνεται ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες. Π.χ. _Σε λίγο θα κυκλοφορούμε στους δρόμους και θα ρεκάζουμε_.


----------



## StellaP (Apr 29, 2010)

Απ΄ό,τι ξέρω ο αετός, ο γερανός και η πάπια κλαγγάζουν και η κραυγή τους λέγεται κλαγγή.
(Πάντως όταν ο αετός ανεβαίνει ψηλά και ετοιμάζεται να εφορμήσει βγάζει μία φωνή που μοιάζει με γαύγισμα και επομένως ενίοτε γαυγίζει).


----------



## StellaP (Apr 29, 2010)

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε και για μερικά άλλα :
Το γεράκι ρύζει και η φωνή του λέγεται ρύζος
Το κιρκινέζι κερχνάζει και η φωνή του λέγεται κερχνασμός
Το ορτύκι τρυλλίζει και η φωνή του λέγεται τρυλλισμός
Η πέρδικα κακαβίζει και η φωνή της λέγεται κακαβισμός
Το τρυγόνι τρύζει και η φωνή τους λέγεται τρυσμός
Η τσίχλα ή κίχλη κιχλίζει και η φωνή της λέγεται κιγκλισμός η κιγχλισμός
Ο σπουργίτης, ο σπίνος, η καρδερίνα, το καναρίνι σπίζουν ή σπινθίζουν και η φωνή τους λέγεται σπίζα ή σπιζιθμός.
Μόνο το αηδόνι άδει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Μόνο το αηδόνι άδει.


Και ημείς. Των οικιών ημών εμπιπραμένων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2010)

Άρα, ο Παπαδιαμάντης αναφέρεται στη φωνή των αετών;  

Δεν είναι η μέρα μου σήμερα...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 29, 2010)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο Ζάζουλας είχε μαζέψει κάπου ένα σωρό φωνές ζώων, αλλά με την αναζήτηση είμαι τσακωμένη...


----------



## StellaP (Apr 29, 2010)

Μερικά ακόμη :
Η πάπια παπάζει -παπασμός
Ο γύπας γρυπάζει ή γρύζει - γρυπασμός
Η κίσσα κιτταβίζει - κιτταβισμός
Το περιστέρι γουργουρίζει ή βιρβιρίζει - γουργουρητό ή βιρβίρισμα 
Η δεκοχτούρα γογγύζει - γογγυτό ή γογγυσμός
Η σουσουράδα κιγκλίζει - κιγκλισμός


----------



## sarant (Apr 29, 2010)

Κατά τον Λασκαράτο, η κουκουβάγια ουλουλάει

Δείτε και εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/03/30/sergelaskaratos/

Στο μεταξύ, υπάρχει και γιουτουμπάκι:


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο Ζάζουλας είχε μαζέψει κάπου ένα σωρό φωνές ζώων, αλλά με την αναζήτηση είμαι τσακωμένη...


 
Μήπως εννοείς αυτό; http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=28908&postcount=112


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Από τα ηχομιμητικά, εδώ· διαγλωσσικά από την εκπομπή _Word of Mouth_ του BBC Radio 4. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, Στέλλα και μοιάζουν πολύ με λέξεις που θα χρησιμοποιούσε ο Σεφέρης ή ο Ελύτης. Πού τα βρήκες όλα αυτά, αλήθεια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αν δεν έχουμε σύνδεσμο, τον προσθέτω.
*Φωνές ζώων*
Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να κάνουμε και μια δημιουργική αντιγραφή με προστιθέμενη αξία.
:)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, Στέλλα και μοιάζουν πολύ με λέξεις που θα χρησιμοποιούσε ο Σεφέρης ή ο Ελύτης. Πού τα βρήκες όλα αυτά, αλήθεια;


 Επειδή η Στέλλα μπορεί να αργήσει λίγο να δει αυτή την ερώτηση, της έστειλα μήνυμα και ελπίζω να έχουμε σύντομα την απάντηση.


----------



## StellaP (Oct 14, 2011)

Είναι ο σύνδεσμoς που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ, μόνο που εγώ τον είχα βρεί να αναπαράγεται σε άλλη σελίδα και τα είχα αντιγράψει από εκεί γιατί και μένα μου είχαν φανεί πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και διασκεδαστικά.
(Η Άλεξ έχει δίκιο να πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να αργήσω να απαντήσω- γιατί εγώ είμαι ΑΚΟΜΗ σε διακοπές- και έχω στικάκι με μικρό μηνιαίο όγκο).


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Αν πω ότι δε σε ζηλεύω, ψέματα θα 'ναι. Όμως βάστα γερά, το λάβαρο ψηλά, συχνά να διακοπεύεις και να περνάς καλά!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2011)

Ιδού η σελίδα:
http://www.12830.gr/forum/oikologia/oi-fwnes-ths-zwhs/msg28460/#msg28460


----------



## StellaP (Oct 14, 2011)

Η θάλασσα από τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι τώρα είναι καταπληκτική. Καμμία σχέση με την καλοκαιρινή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

Η φωνή της αλεπούς φυσικά λείπει — κι εδώ εξηγεί το γιατί: :)




Εννοείται πως ήδη το πράγμα γνωρίζει ιότροπη διάδοση κι έγινε μιμίδιο: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ylvis-the-fox.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2013)

Προς στιγμήν νόμισα ότι έβλεπα το επόμενο χιτ της Γιουροβίζιον.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

Χθες σε ντοκιμαντέρ του NatGeo Wild για τα λιοντάρια, το οποίο χάζευα σε φιλικό σπίτι στη Nova το μεσημέρι, είπε ότι τα λιοντάρια ρονρονίζουν και χρησιμοποίησε και το ουσιαστικό "ρονρόνισμα" ο μεταφραστής. 

http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php?title=%CE%A1%CE%BF%CE%BD%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BD%CE%AF%CE%B6%CF%89

Το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει, αλλά το βρήκα στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο. 

Εγώ δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, ομολογώ, αλλά βλέπω ότι είναι για γάτες. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τα λιοντάρια είναι μεγάλες γάτες, είναι σωστό δηλαδή;


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει, αλλά το βρήκα στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο.
> 
> Εγώ δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, ομολογώ, αλλά βλέπω ότι είναι για γάτες. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τα λιοντάρια είναι μεγάλες γάτες, είναι σωστό δηλαδή;


Ε, άκου το με μουσική :



daeman said:


> ...
> Σε θέλω - Βαγγέλης Γερμανός + Αρβανιτάκη + Σαββόπουλος
> 
> 
> ...


Και σε άλλο κατάλληλο νήμα: *chuff*. 

Ωστόσο για ντοκιμαντέρ, παραείναι ναζιάρικο, μου φαίνεται. Εκτός αν είναι ιδέα μου λόγω του τραγουδιού από πάνω. Θα μου πεις, τα _γουργουρίζω _και _χουρχουρίζω_; Ναι, αλλά ο ήχος τους μας είναι πιο οικείος από το γαλλόφερτο «ρον ρον».

Purring lions, do they do "da doo ron ron"?


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Να υποθέσω, Άζι, ότι δεν έχεις τα γαλλικά στη φαρέτρα σου;

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronronnement


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> Θα μου πεις, τα _γουργουρίζω _και _χουρχουρίζω_; Ναι, αλλά ο ήχος τους μας είναι πιο οικείος από το γαλλόφερτο «ρον ρον».



γουργουρίζω [γurγurízo] Ρ2.1α : για το χαρακτηριστικό ήχο: α. που δημιουργείται μέσα στα έντερα από μετακίνηση υγρών ή αερίων: Γουργουρίζει η κοιλιά μου από την πείνα. || Ο ναργιλές γουργούριζε. *β. που είναι* ερωτικό κάλεσμα στα περιστέρια και *έκφραση ευχαρίστησης στις γάτες*: Γουργούριζαν σαν περιστέρια. Ο γάτος μισοκοιμόταν γουργουρίζοντας. (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

...
Ε, ναι, δόκτορα, μάλλον αυτό θα έβαζα κι εγώ, το πιο οικείο και δόκιμο, γι' αυτό το ανέφερα. 

Γουρ-γουρ, χουρ-χουρ. Run, "ron-ron", run.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

Νίκελ, τα έχω τα γαλλικά στη φαρέτρα μου, και τα ισπανικά και τα ιταλικά, αλλά δεν ήξερα καν ότι οι γάτες το κάνουν αυτό. Εγώ όσες γάτες είχα... γουργούριζαν, δεν ρονρόνιζαν... 

Εδώ που τα λέμε, ποιος μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά ότι ήξερε όλες τις φωνές που αναφέρονται στο λινκ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2019)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Αν δεν έχουμε σύνδεσμο, τον προσθέτω.
> *Φωνές ζώων*
> Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να κάνουμε και μια δημιουργική αντιγραφή με προστιθέμενη αξία.
> :)





Alexandra said:


> Ιδού η σελίδα:
> http://www.12830.gr/forum/oikologia/oi-fwnes-ths-zwhs/msg28460/#msg28460



Ψάχνοντας για τη φωνή της κουκουβάγιας (δεν την βρήκα) διαπίστωσα ότι και οι δύο σύνδεσμοι δεν λειτουργούν. Μήπως έχει κρατήσει κανείς αντίγραφο;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2019)

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
https://glareniesaggalies.wordpress.com/tag/φωνές-της-ζωής/


Σαν αντίγραφο ασφαλείας:


----------



## dharvatis (May 6, 2019)

Κατά σύμπτωση, χτες με ρωτούσε ο μικρός πώς κάνει το πρόβατο στα κινέζικα (επειδή του έχω πει ότι στα αγγλικά δεν κάνει «μπεεε» αλλά «μπααα»)  
Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν ότι τα κινέζικα πρόβατα κάνουν «μιιι»


----------

